# The rest of my furkids!



## Suzanne (Sep 29, 2009)

The dogs:









LiLo









Seth & LiLo









Sofie snoozing with the cat.

The cat:









Napolean looking concerned because my rats were out 

The Horse:









Cairo and I at the beach.









Cairo again


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous horse! I love your animals, so cute. What breed is Cairo?

He's really nice


----------



## Suzanne (Sep 29, 2009)

Cairo is a Thoroughbred


----------

